

How Google is becoming like Microsoft - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/12/how-google-is-becoming-microsoft.html

======
Mithrandir
[http://www.businessinsider.com/10-ways-google-is-turning-
int...](http://www.businessinsider.com/10-ways-google-is-turning-into-
microsoft-2010-12)

